# Zach questioned by police



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

link 


http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...rts-4/109319425816930.xml&storylist=orblazers


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Part of me wants to sit here and say "Well, Zach himself wasn't involved in the shootings. He simply was there. The perp was one of his relatives, apparently. He's not a suspect, he's just a witness. He didn't do anything wrong.".

Then... the rest of me says: "I wonder what the mindset of a guy is who hangs out at a bar at 2 AM with people that he's close to that are CARRYING GUNS and get angry enough to USE THEM ON PEOPLE." They say that you can tell a lot about a person by the company they keep. I guess this is what we need to know about Zach Randolph.

SAR is looking better and better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Since he is such a nutcase now they should trade him to the Bulls for Tyson Chandler.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach is a young kid and people his age hang out in bars , Im not saying its right


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Since he is such a nutcase now they should trade him to the Bulls for Tyson Chandler.




dont be silly


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who had august 21st, as the date when the Blazers get some bad news regarding a player?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

All I have to say is that there's a significant danger in building this team around Zach, which the Blazers seem committed to doing. He has a pretty long history of making bad decisions and he's certainly not the sharpest tack in the box.

I don't deny that he's more talented than SAR, but I also think that we could get way more back in trade if we packaged Zach with one of our less desirable contracts than we're currently hearing offered for SAR.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

its funny most blazer fans stuck straight up for Miles when he was with drug dealers and they had pistols etc, but Zach is with his homeys and gets caught up in mess and he turns into a danger and needs to be traded. I think some are just way to quick to jump onto things. I mean I know the lack of news hasnt helped then when we do get news its negative. Some need to settle down please.

(This post is not towards any certain person)


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

who cares? I mean really, Zach saw a crime happen, i was in a car in Pasadena when I saw a driveby happen. I asked my friend about it and he said one of his friends got shot that year and he acteed like it wasnt anything major. He lives in a house worth more then 650,000 and he moved there about 3 years ago. So by no meens is it a poor neighborhood. You guys have to realise that the media has every blazer under a magnifine glass.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> who cares? I mean really, Zach saw a crime happen, i was in a car in Pasadena when I saw a driveby happen. I asked my friend about it and he said one of his friends got shot that year and he acteed like it wasnt anything major. He lives in a house worth more then 650,000 and he moved there about 3 years ago. So by no meens is it a poor neighborhood. You guys have to realise that the media has every blazer under a magnifine glass.




agreed


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> its funny most blazer fans stuck straight up for Miles when he was with drug dealers and they had pistols etc, but Zach is with his homeys and gets caught up in mess and he turns into a danger and needs to be traded.


1) Portland doesn't have a starter quality player sitting behind Darius at the 3
2) This isn't Zach's 1st (or 2nd or 3rd etc...) brush up with the law, and maybe management should be concerned.

I think any and all of Portland's players should have their trade options explored occationally... thats the GM's job especially with this collection as they are clearly still turning things over roster wise... but deals should only be agreed on if the return will benefit the team or the guy has absolutely *got* to go. 

I'm not sure what Nash could fetch for Zach, and I'm not nearly close enough to the action to know what he's really like. Basically, :whoknows: 

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your relatives (or your friend's nose).


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) Portland doesn't have a starter quality player sitting behind Darius at the 3
> ...


yea we have a whiny veteran who does not want to be with this franchise and is mad cause he says Nash lied to him. I think ill take my chance and go with Zach especially considering after next season I GURANTEE SAR will not resign here unless he excepts sign and trade.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your relatives (or your friend's nose).


lol


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Talk about stupid. At the same time that Blazer management is weighing whether to trade Zach or SAR, Zach decides it's okay to walk into a bar with some guys carrying guns.

???

What does NBA stand for? No Brains Allowed?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> yea we have a whiny veteran who does not want to be with this franchise and is mad cause he says Nash lied to him. I think ill take my chance and go with Zach especially considering after next season I GURANTEE SAR will not resign here unless he excepts sign and trade.


Whats your guarantee (in all caps no less) worth again? It's my GUESS Rahim wants a chance to play on a team that wants him. It's pretty obvious that as long as they have Zach (who IMO pretty much plays the same game/role with similar results and is not a complimentry fit alongside SAR), that Portland probably isn't that place. 

Sorry, but I very much doubt many others from league full of pampered/entitled players would be dealing with this situation much differently then SAR is... in fact I recall plenty of public whining from ZR himself last year when he felt he wasn't being properly featured... even though he was starting and recieving big minutes! Should Nash have dealt him too? 

If Zach's seemingly regular brushes with the law (involving guns, violence, drugs, and driving on drugs) are felt by management to be just the results of him consistently using poor judgement, and they feel that this is likely to continue because of the stuff that they see on a day to day basis, I'd have no problem with them dealing him. I understand that as a mere fan I don't see how these guys really are...

STOMP


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

"Welcome to Blazer Nation Player X. While you are here, remember the following:

Witnessing a crime makes you a criminal.

Being related to a criminal makes you a criminal.

Being in the same neighborhood as a criminal makes you a criminal.

Thank you and enjoy your stay."


 

Folks, once again I refer you to the "burger-flipper" rule. If Zach was an employee of your favorite fast-food joint, would this story be news? Would you care 2 hoots about it?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay... let me get this straight...

Zach walked into the bar with one of his relatives, who had a gun. At some point, there was gunfire in the bar. His relative is one of the suspects. And now people want Zach traded.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats your guarantee (in all caps no less) worth again?
> ...


FIrst off rahim is not happy with management, He feels they lied thats why he will not play here, he may stay around this year because he is a stand up guy and will finsih his contract but he will not be happy doing it. 

Second where was I when Zach was always in trouble? i mean are you going back into high school days? Please explain all these brush in's with the law?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Zach is 23.

Zach got in big trouble at 16 years old. He got a bigtime suspension for it, and decided to turn this negativity into into positive motivation for becoming the best basketball player he can become. In the past 7 years, he has only gotten in trouble for 2 things--blowing a .02 on a breathalizer 1 month before his 21st birthday, and punching a teamate who had picked on him and even bodyslammed him on the basketball court. Maybe as a kid he was trouble bound, but I really believe that getting in trouble early was a blessing in disguise, because he hasn't done anything major since then, and he really did use that incident as motivation. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Okay... let me get this straight...
> 
> Zach walked into the bar with one of his relatives, who had a gun. At some point, there was gunfire in the bar. His relative is one of the suspects. And now people want Zach traded.
> 
> Did I miss something?


Yes, you did. Players who hang out with guys who carry loaded guns and shoot people in bars don't create a positive image for the Trail Blazers. It reinforces the "Jail Blazer" image they've been trying to shed, and forces them to take a step backward from all the progress they've made in restoring some pride and class to the organization.

Management has made it clear that they want players of good character who will keep their nose clean. If Zach can't do that, it increases the chances of him being traded.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, you did. Players who hang out with guys who carry loaded guns and shoot people in bars don't create a positive image for the Trail Blazers. It reinforces the "Jail Blazer" image that the team has been trying so hard to shed, and forces the franchise to take a step backward from all the progress they've made in the last year to restore some pride and class to the organization.
> ...


If you made 2 million dollars a year, and your relative was poor. Would you take him to a bar if he wanted? I would. I'm sure Zach knew that his relative was going to shoot some people at the bar too. Wait a minute... maybe... he didn't know that?

My uncle collects guns. He has a temper. He drinks a lot of. That doesn't mean I wouldn't go to a bar with him. I'm sure what happened in that bar did not come across Zach's mind as a possibilty before hand. If I went to a bar with that uncle yesterday, I would not have thought of that possibilty either. Now that I see that that is possible, I'd actually think about it. Does this make sense?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> My uncle collects guns. He has a temper. He drinks a lot of. That doesn't mean I wouldn't go to a bar with him.


If your uncle walked into a bar with a loaded gun, and you went with him, you are even dumber than Zach is.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok... So Zach was supposed to know that his relative had planned to take a gun into the bar, get into an argument, and shoot some people? Yea because something like this happens on a frequent basis and Zach should have known... sure.(sarcasm)

I guess all the people that were in that bar, and that were witnesses, it makes them criminals also.

Because Blazers fans have gone through a history of criminal incidents so consistently over the years, it has made the fans very sensitive. We're trying desperately to shed that image, but now when anything police related happens, regardless whether our players are at fault, we jump on them with negativity. Its wrong to put blame onto Zach when he just went to a bar with a relative. He didn't know what was going to happen, and neither did the other people in the bar.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> If your uncle walked into a bar with a loaded gun, and you went with him, you are even dumber than Zach is.


No. If I knew he had a loaded gun with him. I wouldn't walk in with him. Don't put words into my mouth.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> FIrst off rahim is not happy with management, He feels they lied thats why he will not play here, he may stay around this year because he is a stand up guy and will finsih his contract but he will not be happy doing it.


If one way or another the 4 spot opened up in Portland, I'd guess we'd see a much happier Reef. The somebody lied to me stuff is probably just garnishing to his beef over not playing. 



> Second where was I when Zach was always in trouble? i mean are you going back into high school days? Please explain all these brush in's with the law?


His high school days were just a few years ago, so all the way back to them is still pretty relevant (IMO) especially since stuff has kept happening since. He has a pending case for driving under the influence (DUIIs are very serious as those idiots kill people). He suckerpunched a restrained Ruben Patterson the year before, breaking bones in his face. MIP the year prior (probably no biggie). I recall an assault charge while at MSU (maybe it was HS). From HS there was a theft (a holdup?) charge at a convenience store that stuck and he was also found guilty of possession of a bunch of stolen guns. I don't track this sort of stuff too closely, so anyone else who wants to add context would be welcome to.

I'd hope/trust management knows whats really up with each incident, ZR in general, and whether this stuff is likely to continue. I'm not advocating trading him, only pointing out that management could have legit reasons to especially since they have another capable player at his position already under contract.

STOMP


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

turns out the relative is his brother. 

wouldnt zach know if his own brother was packing heat? or at least be smart enough to not walk around with guns, let alone shooting people?

somewhere bob whittsitt is laughing.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

There is a difference between the situation Darius Miles found himself in, and the one Zach's now in. 

1.) Miles was entering the neighborhood to go to a graduation ceremony, or something like that, and after some investigation, it looks like the cops dont' think the violent activity had anything to do with Miles being there. 

2.) Miles has no history that I've ever heard connected to alcohol, drugs or guns. 

on the other hand...

1.) Zach was hanging out with guys who were in possession of firearms who are now suspects in a violent crime whose circumstances developed while Zach was there. Zach is considered a "witness," and his relative is a "suspect." 

2.) Zach has a history with alcohol (his "minor in possession" charge), with drugs (the case that's now pending in which he allegedly was under the influence of pot while driving), and guns (accepting stolen guns while a minor in Indiana). 

From the evidence I've heard and read, I can fairly easily give the benefit of the doubt to Darius Miles - he was visiting a rough neighborhood where a relative lives, and he got caught up in something. But with Zach, there are several negative occurrances in the past that make me more suspicious. Sure, I'll still give Z-Bo the benefit of the doubt until all the facts come out, but my gut reaction is one of much greater uneasiness than it was when D-Miles had his "incident" - and I believe I'm justified in being uneasy about it.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> Okay... let me get this straight...
> 
> Zach walked into the bar with one of his relatives, who had a gun. At some point, there was gunfire in the bar. His relative is one of the suspects. And now people want Zach traded.
> ...



thats what im wondering


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> Okay... let me get this straight...
> 
> Zach walked into the bar with one of his relatives, who had a gun. At some point, there was gunfire in the bar. His relative is one of the suspects. And now people want Zach traded.
> ...


Nope did not miss a thing, that is just the take of way too many Blazer "fans" on this website. It is truely getting annoying. Zach did nada wrong.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

He didn't commit a crime, that is the bottom line, end of story..bye bye.

What a bunch of...err.....knee? jerkers.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope did not miss a thing, that is just the take of way too many Blazer "fans" on this website. It is truely getting annoying. Zach did nada wrong.



Preach some blazer fans act worse than the media , do they know this stuff happens everyday at clubs and things like that , I could see if Zach was the shooter


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Folks, once again I refer you to the "burger-flipper" rule. If Zach was an employee of your favorite fast-food joint, would this story be news? Would you care 2 hoots about it?


He is *not* a burger flipper. He is in a lifestyle that he should be perfectly aware is under a microscope, if he isn't he's dumber than he's portrayed. He is in a national spotlight that has afforded him millions, why wouldn't that work against him as well? What will people accept in the pursuit of having a good team? It isn't as though this is his first incident. If we learned anything it's that he doesn't learn from mistakes. If you are running around with people without knowing them well enough to know if they would be capable of carrying guns....you're an idiot.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If Zach was an employee of your favorite fast-food joint, would this story be news? Would you care 2 hoots about it?


Huh?

The point is, Zach IS NOT flipping burgers. He's playing basketball for the Portland Trail Blazers and making millions of dollars a year. He's also a representative of the team and the city, which makes him very different from your average Joe at Burger King.

I don't give a rat's *** what some guy at a Burger King is doing, but I do care very much what a player of the Trail Blazers is doing. Is that so hard to understand?

If O.J. Simpson had just been an average guy, instead of a famous football player, his murder case wouldn't even have made the news, either. Big deal. Your point makes no sense.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If I knew he had a loaded gun with him. I wouldn't walk in with him.


That's exactly the point. Zach had to have known that his relative was carrying a loaded gun before they entered the bar. I don't know about you, but if one of my friends was packing heat, I'd definitely be aware of it.

The fact that Zach walked in with this yahoo is cause for serious concern. It shows an appalling lack of judgement.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> The fact that Zach walked in with this yahoo is cause for serious concern.


You mean his brother? Yeah, how dare he go anywhere with his own brother.



> Zach had to have known that his relative was carrying a loaded gun before they entered the bar.


You have proof of this...of course.



err......NOT.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I can only shake my head and chuckle.

This guy is a knucklehead.

Trade him? I don't know. That might be jumping too far ahead. Not two weeks ago you all were debating whether to build the team around him. Personally, I think that is a mistake both on a talent level and a personality level ... who knows if I'm right ... but one thing is certain: he isn't the shapest tool around.

All I really have to say about this incident is: the company one keeps is usually a good indicator of the type of person that you are. Also, this is his brother, and the apple rarely falls far from the tree. The apple can roll occationally, but typically it doesn't roll very far.

Play.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Also, this is his brother, and the apple rarely falls far from the tree. The apple can roll occationally, but typically it doesn't roll very far.


Sad generalization by someone grinding his ax past a nub IMO. Geez I'm *nothing* like my brother, and I can site a whole lot others both famous and in my personal life the same way... why not let some more facts come out before you get your classy public gloat on?

STOMP


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I just think it's ironic how all of these bad things happen to or around Blazers. From what I've heard, Zach had nothing to do with it as he was at the wrong place at the wrong time... just like Miles (I hope). If this had been any other player on a different team, it would not be getting so blown out of proportion. As for an athlete's posse carrying weapons, I don't think it's out of the ordinary but it's sad to see them being used in such a stupid setting like a bar fight that probably started over something that could have easily been avoided.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?
> ...



Yes, in point of fact it IS hard to understand. Who Zach is has *nothing* to do with whether he is guilty of doing something wrong. I'm sorry that you believe that an argument that isn't based on double-standards and self-rightous twadle "makes no sense".

I'm also sorry you get such obvious pleasure out of harping on peoples' faults. Try hard enough, and you can always find excuses to be critical of people.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I really don't give a damn about this or the other minor stuff. most NBA players come from inner cities, and you just have to live with the baggage that comes from kids raised in that environment. 

however, I still think the Blazers should strongly consider trading him, only because we can get far, far more value for him than it appears we can with SAR. 

if my choice is having a team with Wallyworld and Zach or Ray Allen and SAR, I want SAR as my starting PF. 

maybe this incident will open the eyes to Blazer management for this option.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If this had been any other player on a different team, it would not be getting so blown out of proportion.


Nonsense. If this happened to a player on any NBA team, it would make the news, I guarantee you. 

I know there are folks who like to believe the Blazers are unfairly picked on by the national media, but it's not true. The Blazers have created their own image with many many stories like this over the years. When events like this stop happening, the media will stop reporting them.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I really don't give a damn about this or the other minor stuff. most NBA players come from inner cities,


Does Marion, Indiana, *have* an inner city?

Just wondering.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Sad generalization by someone grinding his ax past a nub IMO. Geez I'm *nothing* like my brother, and I can site a whole lot others both famous and in my personal life the same way... why not let some more facts come out before you get your classy public gloat on?


Stomp,

Try rereading my post. I said it is probably too premature to demand trading him. I said that is probably jumping ahead a bit. 

Yeah, I think the guy is a glorified goof, but I didn't say much above what others are thinking --- except I said you shouldn't be thinking trade. 

Jesus Christ, man.

Play.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Who Zach is has *nothing* to do with whether he is guilty of doing something wrong.


What the heck does that mean??

Zach showed extremely poor judgement by walking into a bar with a relative who was carrying a loaded gun. That has been my point from the beginning. It has nothing to do with who Zach "is." It has everything to do with the way he behaved that night.



> I'm also sorry you get such obvious pleasure out of harping on peoples' faults. Try hard enough, and you can always find excuses to be critical of people.


I get no pleasure out of "harping" on people's faults. I wish these kinds of stories would just go away. However, they've been happening for years with the Blazers, or haven't you noticed? I'm ticked off that Zach has helped to perpetuate the image of the Portland Trail Blazers as "Jail Blazers." I would think all fans would feel the same way.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

My take, FWIW:

1. If Zach knew that his brother was packing, he was a dumbass for going anywhere with him (and possibly an accessory).

2. We don't know if Zach knew his brother was packing.

3. We can't condemn Zach for going to that bar with his brother when we don't know if he knew his brother was packing.

4. Regardless, the media is going to have a field-day with this.

PBF


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

In the columbian today it says he was with Relatives and his managers.


----------



## carolinablazerfan (Jul 20, 2003)

Its just too bad that a player with so much talent has so little brains:no: Personally I can't buy the arguement that he may not have known his brother was packing, If his brother had a gun then I would say its highly likely he carried it often and your telling me Zach didn't know his own brothers tendencies.
Did Zach pull the trigger? NO Do I think all Pro athletes are supposed to be perfect? NO But I DO think they should have enough sense to stay out of such situations. 
:banghead:
Do we really want to build around a player that has proven multiple times in a short career that he's a complete idiot with a very unstable mind.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It's soooo easy for us to talk... those of us who were raised in decent neighborhoods without a lot of crime. Most of us haven't been faced by this sort of dillemna so we can just pass judgement without really putting ourselves in their place.

I don't think we should expect our professional athletes to turn their backs on their friends and family just because they're suddenly rich.

Would you do that?

It would be nice if they would all be careful, but for who's sake? For mine? What the hell do I care?

For Talkhard's or Jaynes'? Why bother...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i dont like using burger flippers since they nobody really flips burgers anymore. mcdonalds microwaves their burgers and burger king has them flame broiled. would you like to super size that for an extra 30 cents?


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> It's soooo easy for us to talk... those of us who were raised in decent neighborhoods without a lot of crime. Most of us haven't been faced by this sort of dillemna so we can just pass judgement without really putting ourselves in their place.
> 
> I don't think we should expect our professional athletes to turn their backs on their friends and family just because they're suddenly rich.
> ...


I wouldn't call it turning your back on friends/family once you become rich, but because of the lack of respect. Family should be stronger than friendship, but should you allow a family member to bring your career down? There's a time to stand by them and a time not to. Obviously, his brother is a thug and a criminal. Zach should probably give him support, but also get him the proper help he needs. Beyond that, Zach should stay clear of him. Stuff like his brother did can lose Zach millions of $$$$.. 


I put some of the responsibility on Zach himself. He obviously knows some of his family aren't clean. He should be pulling them aside every time he comes to town and tell them how it's going to be while he's there because it's his rep that's on the line. Not theirs.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with you...

I just think it's important to recognize that it's not this this simple - oh, im a rich star now, i'll just drop all of these people who have been there for me because they might make me look bad - type of issue.

Just because I've never had friends or family like that doesn't give me the right to crack on those who do and get into a bit of a mess because of it.

I hate guilt by association and the idea that someone who is rich should stop hanging out with poor people because it might make some white dudes in the stands unhappy.

If Zach wants to limit his exposure to that element it should be for his own safety - not for goons like us.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unbiased</b>!
> i dont like using burger flippers since they nobody really flips burgers anymore. mcdonalds microwaves their burgers and burger king has them flame broiled. would you like to super size that for an extra 30 cents?


LOL... I just had my first In n' Out burger last week... Talk about one tasty piece of meat!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Marion, Indiana, *have* an inner city?
> ...


It's right outside of Indianapolis. It's pretty run down though.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Marion, Indiana, *have* an inner city?
> ...


Yeah it has really nice areas, and it has a terrible area... I don't know how that worked out.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

So it was his little bro? The kid has done some retarded stuff, but this is rediculous. By 11th grade, he already had 4 kids, and he was a punk. At least Zach was really nice.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> I hate guilt by association and the idea that someone who is rich should stop hanging out with poor people because it might make some white dudes in the stands unhappy.


No one is talking about rich & poor. It's criminal behavior and responsible behavior. 



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> It's soooo easy for us to talk... those of us who were raised in decent neighborhoods without a lot of crime. Most of us haven't been faced by this sort of dillemna so we can just pass judgement without really putting ourselves in their place.
> 
> I don't think we should expect our professional athletes to turn their backs on their friends and family just because they're suddenly rich.


Turning your back on them is a far cry from setting healthy and responsible boundaries with them. I guess by these standards I can speak about it because I have been in these places. Rule 1: If you want out cut these kinds of ties! Inform friends and family of the behaviors you will and won't tolerate. In fact, I would think he was showing more caring for his ignorant brother if he set him straight rather than allow him to continue being an idiot! It's not about money, it's about making a decision to live a different and respectable lifestyle.


----------

